# Are these quality rims, and would they look nice on the SE?



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

here is a link of some rims off yes it is EBAY...i want to know if these rims are nice looking/good quality. Also i looked at ADRwheels.com and they dont have this rim pictured/for sale... is it a concept? ADR rims


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ADRs have been around for a good while and the quality if just fine. looks like a new design though.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

i think imma get these rims unless in a month something else srtikes me...i think these rims fit exactly what i want..i want black shiny rims with a chrome outter lip.....for 292$ plus about 120 in shipping/insurance i cant say thats a bad deal......


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i can't believe the set of 4 is $292.........something doesn't seem right.....that's incredibly cheap for 4 wheels.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

300 bucks is a good buy, but with shipping it is 400. I got my 17 inch ADRs at a local shop for a bit more than that. IIRC it was like 130-145 a wheel.

As far as the quality, they are mediocre. They hold up ok finish wise, but they are nothing to write home about. I have had my share of quality problems even though I have taken good care of them and cleaned them with mild cleaners or mild soap and water on a rather regular basis. Two years later they still look allright but I have had to apply a few high gloss coatings for them and replace a few decorative pieces. But, they make good looking wheels at a weight that isnt ridiculously heavy; I give them that. My main purpose of buying them was to have a 17-7 rim to accomidate the Yokohama AVS ES100 as I absolutely hated the choices of high performance tyres on the stock rims (the same rims that you have most likely).

Now, I will NEVER buy another set of ADR wheels. If you have a problem, their customer service is horrible (this is if it exists). Come summer, I am buying a set of 15x7 inch wheels wrapped in max performance or R compound rubber. They will not be ADR as I want a better made wheel, a lighter wheel, a wheel that holds up better finish wise and most importantly a company that will stand behind their products.

If you want to know how they will look, we have a photochop section in the Off Topic section, and we also have members who can work wonders with photochopping. They could put those wheels on your car for you if you can provide a pic of your car and a pic of the wheel.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

ive looked on ebay at rims, and very big name brands are not much lower than the average pricing in a store....but when the rims 'arent' as popular they tend to be way cheaper. Maybe because the seller received an inventory at a cheap enough price where he/she can afford to sell a set pretty cheap. Also maybe the seller has special connections to where he/she can acquire the sets of rims for very inexpensive and sell then more than he/she bought em for but way under manufacturer msrp....sometimes on ebay you get really good deals....my friend got a CF hood for his eclipse off ebay for like 250$ shipped, not bad..just gotta search ebay real good and read their feedback ratings<<<<<


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

It is a good deal. Im not saying it isnt. I am saying ADR is not a company that I will do business with again for quality concerns and customer relations that did nothing to soothe my quality concerns.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nick, dont you mean "will not do business with again" ? You left out the not


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

if these rims are still available in a few weeks...then im probably going to buy them...im in need of rims, and these look very nice...but then ill need to get tires any ideas on what brand of tires? i dont really want to get very expensive top-of-the-line tires...i just want some quality low profile tires that dont make my car go higher than stock height if possible....although i am eventually going to lower the car after rims....so any suggestions would be good...im talking about like anywhere in the 50-80$ range per tire (low profile)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

reseh....time to start searching. seriously. I've asked you numerous times....please start searching on your own to come up with those answers.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> Nick, dont you mean "will not do business with again" ? You left out the not


Read it again... He says It's not a company he will do business again with.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

pretty rough on teh engrish sentunce struchture hehehe


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> if these rims are still available in a few weeks...then im probably going to buy them...im in need of rims, and these look very nice...but then ill need to get tires any ideas on what brand of tires? i dont really want to get very expensive top-of-the-line tires...i just want some quality low profile tires that dont make my car go higher than stock height if possible....although i am eventually going to lower the car after rims....so any suggestions would be good...im talking about like anywhere in the 50-80$ range per tire (low profile)


50-80 dollar tyres for 17s?!?!?! The crappiest of crap are about 70 from the cheapest priced dealers and they have tread wears of about 160. That means you will replace them in give or take 10k miles. You get what you pay for and remember this: the tyre is the only part of your car that makes contact with the road. This is not an area to cheap out as it is not only a performance concern but a safety concern as well.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> pretty rough on teh engrish sentunce struchture hehehe


I've been studying German all day allright? I dont know one language from another. My proper Engrish skills are now non existant.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

haha okay  

eh all I know is a teeny tiny bit of latin from a year of it back in high school. I remember more of Latin than I do 2 years of spanish ! haha


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

geeez....i dont know much about tires.....ive never gone out and bought tires....all i know is my friend got some toyo tires a set for like 415$, and hold up pretty good....i just thought i wanted to find a lil bit more inexpensive but still a reputable brand...sorry if i offended anyone...geesh


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rselah25 said:


> geeez....i dont know much about tires.....ive never gone out and bought tires....all i know is my friend got some toyo tires a set for like 415$, and hold up pretty good....i just thought i wanted to find a lil bit more inexpensive but still a reputable brand...sorry if i offended anyone...geesh


The best all around tyre compromise between price/wet and dry traction/cornering stability/overall build and wear qualities/treadwear is the Yokohama AVID H4 and V4 systems. The V4S is what I got my Mom to put on her car when the OEs went. With a 500 treadwear, 30k miles on em and they have almost no visable wear.


----------

